# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Y aura-t-il un bug le 10/10/10  10h10 ? De nombreux internautes craignent la propagation d'un virus

## Katleen Erna

*Y aura-t-il un bug le 10/10/10  10h10 ? De nombreux internautes craignent la propagation d'un virus*

En l'an 2000, nous avons eu le bug du mme nom qui n'est jamais venu. Ce mois-ci, dans la mme srie, nous avons le terrible bug du 10/10/10. 

Visiblement, de nombreux internautes croient dur comme fer qu'un virus se jettera sur leurs machines pour les rendre hors d'usage le 10 octobre  10H10 ptantes. 

Les rumeurs prennent de l'ampleur  ce sujet et un groupe Facebook a mme t cre pour l'occasion. Il rassemble pas moins de... 452 membres !

Graham Cluley, expert en scurit informatique chez Sophos, explique que la crainte d'attaques numriques  certaines dates cls n'est pas rare. Ce qui est en train de se tramer ne le surprend donc pas plus que a. Nanmoins, il rappelle qu'avec 
Avec plus de 60.000 nouveaux vers ou virus dcouverts quotidiennement, il faut tre vigilant tous les jours de lanne.

Source : Le groupe Facebook  propos du 10/10/10  10h10

 ::fleche::  Alors, le ciel va-t-il nous tomber sur la tte ce dimanche ?

----------


## plegat

Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il se soit pass quelque chose les 01/01/01  01h01, 02/02/02  02h02... ni le 09/09/09  09h09... alors le 10/10/10  10h10...

Puis s'il se passe quelque chose, on fera quoi le 11/11/11 et le 12/12/12?

Ah! Sauf que pour le 12/12/12 je sais, j'ai un anniversaire de prvu!  ::D:

----------


## Invit

C'est pas le jour de Stutnex ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Puis s'il se passe quelque chose, on fera quoi le 11/11/11 et le 12/12/12?


Ben le 12/12/12, c'est la fin du monde, non ? C'est bien en 2012 qu'elle est prevue  ::mrgreen::

----------


## babaothe

> Ben le 12/12/12, c'est la fin du monde, non ? C'est bien en 2012 qu'elle est prevue


NON !
J'ai entendu dire qu'elle arrivera finalement le 13/13/2013 (lorsque les poules auront des dents, donc)  ::ccool::

----------


## curt

Bonjour  tous,

aprs avoir survcu  pas mal de fin du monde.... ::ccool:: 

la prochaine est prvue le 21 dcembre 2012 suivant le calendrier Maya (pas Maya l'abeille, le peuple Maya....) un vnement unique  ne surtout pas manquer... 

On en reparle le 22 pour savoir ce que vous faisiez ce jour l !

Curt

----------


## ArKam

Suis-je le seul  me demander, quels sont leurs arguments ou indices qui leurs laisseraient  penser que le 10/10/10 serait un jour de virus tout mchant pas beau?

Non parce que OK 10/10/10 a peut hypothtiquement tre du binaire et donc un nerds aura voulu jouer avec, mais bon  part a.




> ```
> 10101010 = Soit * Soit 
> ```


Bref, rien de trs probant.

----------


## plegat

> Non parce que OK 10/10/10 a peux hypothtiquement tre du binaire


du coup a tombe de 2 fvrier 2002 et on a rat la fin du monde? flte... pourquoi on ne me prvient jamais?  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Non parce que OK 10/10/10 a peux hypothtiquement tre du binaire et donc un nerds aura voulu jouer avec, mais bon  part a.


101010 en binaire, a fait 42. Tout geek qui se respecte connait l'importance de ce nombre !

----------


## sevyc64

Il est clair que s'il peut y avoir une date ultime en informatique a ne peut tre que 10/10/10
Et qui marche en plus, quelque soit le format de date international.

 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## droggo

Qia,



> Il est clair que s'il peut y avoir une date ultime en informatique a ne peut tre que 10/10/10
> Et qui marche en plus, quelque soit le format de date international.


Pas d'accord.  ::): 

10/10/10, c'tait il y a 2000 ans (approximativement, avec les modifs du calendrier).  ::mouarf::

----------


## elmcherqui

Normalement pour nous les musulmans la fin du monde arrivera apres que les grands signes de celle-ci soit visibles , il y'en a plein qui se sont manifsts mais celle qui fera la plus peur c'est la succession de deux nuits sans que le soleil se lve ( en fait il se levera dans l'autre sens et donc on ne le reverra qu'apres 1 jour ) . tant que c'est pas arriv bahhhh la fin de monde a sera pas demain ! :8-):

----------


## SYL666

Ho mon Dieu! c'est demain! et je peux pas aller  la Fnac pour m'acheter un anti-virus parce que j'ai piscine!
Je suis mort de peur et je panique.

... Tiens au fait, juste pour renseignements :

Que se passe-t-il si on fait en sorte d'teindre la machine un peu avant et de la rallumer un peu aprs ? est ce que j'arriverai  sauver au moins une de mes vidos d'Angelina Jolie ?

Est ce que le virus sera assez fort pour sauter jusque sur mon disque USB de sauvegarde dbranch ?

----------


## stardeath

a me rappelle a :

"c'est l'histoire de comment on vous a niqu pour l'an 2000 [...]"

"mais bob, il n'y a pas de girafe dans le bureau"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Flaburgan

c'est pas la sortie de la 10.10 d'ubuntu aussi ?

en tout cas, c'est 42, a c'est sr  ::):

----------


## curt

> Normalement pour nous les musulmans la fin du monde arrivera apres que les grands signes de celle ci soit visibles


  ::ccool:: 

effectivement, il vaut mieux avoir les grands signes AVANT parce que sinon, les grands signes risquent bien de ne servir  rien ni  personnes.  ::cry:: 

Et puis, deux nuits conscutives sans que le soleil ne se lve, a ne fait qu'une (grande) nuit !!! Cool la grasse mat !  ::love2:: 

Dans la srie, il y a eu 1999 qui, si on prenait les 3 derniers chiffres (999) en les tournant (666) on obtenait le signe du mal (l'antchrist !). Aux dernires nouvelles, personne n'est venu !  ::cry:: 

Bon en tout cas, le 10/10/10 c'est dans 3 heures !!!! A vos compte  rebours.

Curt

----------


## ArKam

> 101010 en binaire, a fait 42. Tout geek qui se respecte connait l'importance de ce nombre !


Oui aussi  ::D: 

Mais dans ce cas demain, tout, absolument tout nous sera revel!!  ::aie::

----------


## jayfaze

Bon bah .... voila  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lorantus

Nous sommes le 10/10/10. Il est 10h09mn57s. Dans 3 secondes, le bug.
Nous sommes le 10/10/10. Il est 10h09mn58s. Dans 2 secondes, le bug.
Nous sommes le 10/10/10. Il est 10h09mn59s. Dans 1 seconde, le bug.

----------


## pcaboche

10/10/10  10h10.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonjour

Je n'ai jamais cru  cette farce, mais j'avais tort, le bug de Genve tait bien l  l'heure dite.  ::mouarf::

----------


## kedare

C'tait un test, rendez vous le 21/12/12  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Bonjour
> 
> Je n'ai jamais cru  cette farce, mais j'avais tort, le bug de Genve tait bien l  l'heure dite.


 ::salo:: 

Mais bon, il est gentil celui-l.

Si tu parles de bugs de grandes places financires, il y a pire: il y a celui de la Dfense, SG5MM, qui a gnr beaucoup de Kerviel panic.  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

> Je n'ai jamais cru  cette farce, mais j'avais tort, le bug de Genve tait bien l  l'heure dite.


et on en parle dj sur le net, ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d98...agation-virus/

 ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 
patap, hein !

----------


## pseudocode

Bon. Je m'attendais  avoir enfin LA rponse ultime... 

Mais non.  ::cry:: 

Je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi le Z est a cot du A.  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

> Je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi le Z est a cot du A.


salut

tout zimplement pour faziliter la vie de tout un tas de forumeurs bahis par les zolutions propozes et qui l'expriment par un :
"Za, alors !"
Enfin ... z'est ze que ze crois !

----------


## slim_java

Salut,



> Normalement pour nous les musulmans
>  la fin du monde arrivera apres que les grands signes de celle-ci soit visibles , il y'en a plein qui se sont manifsts mais celle qui fera la plus peur
>  c'est la succession de deux nuits sans que le soleil se lve
>  ( en fait il se levera dans l'autre sens et donc on ne le reverra qu'apres 1 jour )


Effectivement, il y aura aussi l'Harmagudon

----------


## babaothe

salut

Et si, avant de commencer  tenter de parler de sa fin, vous commenciez par tenter de parler de la dfinition du monde ?
Ce sera un bon dbut, avant de s'attaquer  la comprhension ou imagination de sa fin  :;): 
Non ?

----------


## Loceka

> En l'an 2000, nous avons eu le bug du mme nom qui n'est jamais venu.


Euh y'a que moi que a choque normment cette phrase ?

En l'an 2000 si y'a pas eu de bug c'est parce que des quipes ont fait des nuits blanches pour migrer normment d'applis critiques qui avaient les annes formattes sur 2 caractres dans les dates. Ce qui fait qu'au premier janvier 2000 on se serait retrouv en 1900, quelque peu drangeant pour des banques, des assurances etc.

Personnellement j'tais pas l pour les corrections mais je connais des gens qui y taient et je vous dconseille de leur dire que c'tait un bug "fictif".

Alors non, il ne s'est rien pass de dramatique mais c'est pas parce que c'tait une date "magique", simplement parce que certains ont boss dur derrire. Paco Rabane n'avait rien  voir l dedans...

----------


## millie

Il y a galement eu le 8/9/10  11h12 il n'y a pas si longtemps. Que d'motion ce fut.

Je m'en rappelle comme si c'tait le mois dernier

----------


## plegat

> Euh y'a que moi que a choque normment cette phrase ?


bah en mme temps elle n'a rien de vraiment choquant cette phrase. Y'avait le bug de l'an 2000 qui n'a pas eu lieu. Elle ne prcise pas plus que a, tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'en effet, il n'a pas eu lieu. Aprs, que ce soit parce qu'une arme de petites mains ont "rpar" ce qui risquait de planter (je mets entre guillemets parce que ce n'tait pas vraiment un bug, ni un dfaut de conception, ni une boulette de stagiaire, mais plus pour des raisons technico-historiques), ou que ce soit par une intervention divine, ce n'est pas inclus dans la phrase.

Mais c'est vrai que rapprocher ce problme rel d'un pseudo-hypothtique "bug du 10/10/10", c'est sans doute un peu maladroit.

Surtout qu'il ne s'est rien pass ce matin. Les petites mains ont contr le bug ou c'est Paco Rabanne en allant chercher les croissants?




> Il y a galement eu le 8/9/10  11h12 il n'y a pas si longtemps. Que d'motion ce fut.
> 
> Je m'en rappelle comme si c'tait le mois dernier


mouarf!
Aprs le Kerviel panic de pcaboche, a tourne au festival ici!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ArKam

> salut
> 
> tout zimplement pour faziliter la vie de tout un tas de forumeurs bahis par les zolutions propozes et qui l'expriment par un :
> "Za, alors !"
> Enfin ... z'est ze que ze crois !


Zoidberg sort de ce corps!!!

----------


## pseudocode

> salut
> 
> tout zimplement pour faziliter la vie de tout un tas de forumeurs bahis par les zolutions propozes et qui l'expriment par un :
> "Za, alors !"
> Enfin ... z'est ze que ze crois !


On dirait une rplique du colonel Klink  ::lol::

----------


## Samuel Blanchard

Tout le monde est la ?
Bon, on peut considrer que le sujet est clos alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## bombseb

elle est plutot floue cette news si on regarde bien




> En l'an 2000, nous avons eu le *bug* du mme nom qui n'est jamais venu. Ce mois-ci, dans la mme srie, nous avons le terrible bug du 10/10/10. 
> 
> Visiblement, de nombreux internautes croient dur comme fer qu'un *virus* se jettera sur leurs machines pour les rendre hors d'usage le 10 octobre  10H10 ptantes.


Alors c'tait cens tre un bug ou un virus ? faudrait peut-tre savoir non ?

----------


## kuranes

Bah je dois tre le seul  avoir eu un gros bug hier...

La quasi intgralit de mon disque dur a t efface sans raison, le bureau qui se retrouve vide, plein de fichiers manquants, etc.

Au moins a m'a motiv  installer linux  la place de windows  :;):

----------


## psychadelic

> Il y a galement eu le 8/9/10  11h12 il n'y a pas si longtemps. Que d'motion ce fut.
> 
> Je m'en rappelle comme si c'tait le mois dernier


Que penser alors du 12/11/10  9h08... ?

----------


## paissad

En plus 10/10/10 10:10:10 , c'est vraiment du dcimal avec que des 0 et des 1  ::D: 
C'est beau !

----------


## captainKirk

Oui mais 1010101010 (10/10/10 10:10), ca fait 682 et l ca veut plus rien dire non ?  ::aie::  

Quoi que si on prend les deux premires dcimales de la division de 682 par 42 arrondi  la dcimale infrieur, ca donne le nombre 23. Troublant non ?  ::aie:: 

Bref, je me demande comment ce genre de rumeur peur se rpandre, on peut faire dire n'importe quoi aux chiffres en bidouillant un peu... En plus si on est en 2010, c'est parce qu'on suit le calendrier Grgorien, en Maya on est en quelle anne ?

----------


## pcaboche

> en Maya on est en quelle anne ?


 ce qu'il parat : Fin du Monde - 2.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Oui mais 1010101010 (10/10/10 10:10), ca fait 682 et l ca veut plus rien dire non ?


Attention, paissad avait parl de 10/10/10 10:10:10, et a en hexa a fait AAA  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> ce qu'il parat : Fin du Monde - 2.


Cette manie qu'ils ont de compter  l'envers.  ::no::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

mais du coup l'anne prochaine aussi il y aura un bug le 11 novembre ? (11/11/11 11:11:11 c'est aussi du binaire non ?)
du coup il faut que je me dpche d'acheter le super logiciel Open Office dont hadopi fait la promotion (il parat qu'en pare-feu il est super efficace)  ::aie::

----------


## lionel84

y avait pas de bug c'tait mon anniversaire  ::ccool::

----------


## captainKirk

Et oui 11/11/11 11:11:11 en hexa cette fois ca fait FFF ! Fdration Franaise de Funk, ou de Football au choix

----------


## Ivelios

> Et oui 11/11/11 11:11:11 en hexa cette fois ca fait FFF ! Fdration Franaise de Funk


Les membres de cette fdration doivent avoir "La puissance de la Funk!" en eux  ::mouarf:: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHGNh3csO2U"]La puissance de la Funk[/ame]

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous!
Pour ceux d'entre vous qui ne le sauraient pas, nos ordinateurs travaillent pratiquement tous avec une arithmtique binaire. Alors, si catastrophe il doit y avoir, a sera en l'an de grce 2048, le premier janvier, le 2 fvrier, le 4 avril ou le 8 aot.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Acropole

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> aprs avoir survcu  pas mal de fin du monde....
> 
> la prochaine est prvue le 21 dcembre 2012 suivant le calendrier Maya (pas Maya l'abeille, le peuple Maya....) un vnement unique  ne surtout pas manquer... 
> 
> On en reparle le 22 pour savoir ce que vous faisiez ce jour l !
> 
> Curt


De toutes faons les mayas ils s'en foutent, ils ont dj disparus (pas folle la gupe... ou l'abeille, je sais plus).

----------


## OWickerman

> 101010 en binaire, a fait 42. Tout geek qui se respecte connait l'importance de ce nombre !


Vous pouvez rpter la question ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Vous pouvez rpter la question ?


Bien sr, je pourrais rpter la question.  :8-): 

Le problme, c'est que si la Question ultime et la Rponse ultime se retrouvaient dans le mme univers, celui-ci disparaitrait immdiatement pour tre remplac par quelque chose de beaucoup plus bizarre et inexplicable... ( ce qu'il parat, ce phnomne se serait dj produit de par le pass)

Donc non, je n'ai pas envie de rpter la question.  ::nono:: 

 ::aie::

----------


## OWickerman

M'en fous, j'vais demander  Marvin !

----------


## kabkab

Bonjour,
Donc aprs le 12/12/2012  12:12, on n'a plus rien  craindre sauf peut-tre si on se fait payer le treizime mois  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> M'en fous, j'vais demander  Marvin !


Marvin, il est trop dprimant. Demande plutt  Chuck Norris, c'est sa pointure de chaussure (oups, je crois que j'en ai dj trop dit...  ::aie:: )

----------

